# TekSavvy Customers - What will you do?



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

> From March 1 on, users of the up to 5 Mbps MLPPP packages in Ontario can expect a usage cap of 25GB per line (60GB per line in Quebec), substantially down from the 400GB or unlimited deals TekSavvy was able to offer before the CRTC’s decision to impose usage based billing.


With 4 adults and one pre-teen in our household our family will blow throw that 25GB cap in no time flat. Other than complaining vigorously to the CRTC, does anyone have any options or suggestions?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Switch to Rogers? I get 60 GB !!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

For about $60, right? I'm sure TekSavvy will do better. I used to be with Rogers, but would never go back.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a stupid move, when other countries are encouraging the use of technology, Canada taxes it.

Call/Write your M.P.P/MP, tell them this is a regessive move.


----------



## osc (Oct 17, 2009)

Ask for the dismantling of CRTC. It is a bureaucratic organization which is working for the interest of the telecom monopolies and against the taxpayers.

Ask for the nationalization of the telecom infrastructure and for free market competition for the service providers. Why do we have public roads and streets but allow a few monopolies to own the telecom infrastructure? Ask the government to start working for the benefit of the people, not for the corporate monopolies.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The free market paralyzes technology. There is no incentive to improve when you have a perfect cash cow as is

Rolling out a fiber optic network should be no different than any other infrastructure project and managed by the government.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Spidey said:


> With 4 adults and one pre-teen in our household our family will blow throw that 25GB cap in no time flat. Other than complaining vigorously to the CRTC, does anyone have any options or suggestions?


Stop downloading movies;
Stop playing on-line interactive video games;
Stop using the internet as an entertainment system instead of as an information system;
Stop complaining about user-pay.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Stop downloading movies;
> Stop playing on-line interactive video games;
> Stop using the internet as an entertainment system instead of as an information system;
> Stop complaining about user-pay.


When you pay for bandwidth you've paid for your personal chunk of the internet pipe. I'm going to guess they sell more bandwidth than they actually have. What I mean is it's impossible for everyone to use their entire bandwidth at once that they are paying for

There is no reason to pay per usage of the internet unless it's going to the creators of the information somehow. They are now charging for bits of information that are provided to the ISP for free. There is no shortage of bits of information on the internet. Oh my you mean supply and demand doesn't answer everything?

If they want to make more money, they should upgrade their infrastructure to support the bandwidth they are selling. Unfortunately, the CRTC has agreed that they can charge for free information bits instead


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Switch to Acanac. They are still offering unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

The ruling will likely apply to acanac as well.


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

Spidey said:


> With 4 adults and one pre-teen in our household our family will blow throw that 25GB cap in no time flat. Other than complaining vigorously to the CRTC, does anyone have any options or suggestions?


MNSi in Windsor has their own equipment in Bell CO's so they'll still be offering unlimited. Waiting to see if I can get in on their equipment or not. I don't know if they have anything in Ottawa though so that's no help to you. Anyone else in Southwestern Ontario though (Windsor to London) and are near a Bell CO might be able to get unlimited from them. They also apparently have a box in the Adelaide CO in Toronto.

If not, I'll stay with Teksavvy for now. Never had Bell service and never will and already ditched Cogeco years ago.

That 25GB cap isn't even "official" yet and approved by the CRTC. It could end up being 60GB or even a different amount. Not much better but it shows how much of a cluster-bleep this whole CRTC process has been. Teksavvy and the other wholesalers are giving you the worst case cost scenario, as of right now anyway. It could change. And of course the cap is 25GB in Ontario but 60GB in Quebec. Lol. Apparently things get really "congested" once you cross that border. Or perhaps it's the fact they are competing hard with Videotron in Quebec. It's also why you can get (almost) a la carte Bell ExpressVu in Quebec but not anywhere else. What a coincidence!



OhGreatGuru said:


> Stop downloading movies;
> Stop playing on-line interactive video games;
> Stop using the internet as an entertainment system instead of as an information system;
> Stop complaining about user-pay.


Lol. Sorry, but the internet is an "everything" network now. The way things are going everything will be over the internet eventually. 

And don't blindly accept this whole "user-pay" scheme. The whole reason UBB is coming into effect is to augment the profits of the incumbents and protect their entertainment interests. It's a problem when the same company is both the ISP and the content producer. Want to use Netflix? Pay UBB. Want to use Bell's own IPTV? No problem! There's no "user-pay" in that case. 

The GAS fees that wholesalers pay Bell already cover Bell's costs and more. Beyond that, the wholesalers themselves pay for X bandwidth and that's what they get. It should be up to the wholesalers themselves how that bandwidth is or isn't used. Bell even says that their own network of customers are on their next generation network. This network is apparently totally separate from the old network used by wholesalers, so how exactly are wholesalers degrading the service of Bell customers?

As was again recently confirmed by Netflix, sending a gigabyte of data over the internet costs less than a penny. UBB is a scam. It's no different than text messages over the cell phone network. Each of those cost less than a penny. 

I could go on and on but feel free to actually do some research about the facts behind UBB. Even try reading some of the CRTC hearing transcripts. They alone can be enlightening. 



andrewf said:


> Switch to Acanac. They are still offering unlimited bandwidth.


Not for long, unless they too have their own equipment that you can connect to. Of course, that's no guarantee either. Primus apparently has their own equipment in Bell Central Offices in Toronto but they obviously see this as a chance to gouge their customers that is too good to pass up. They're going to charge their customers UBB on their own Primus boxes even though they don't have to.


----------

